# Happy Thanksgiving!



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! I know its early but I have a lot of food to smoke tomorrow so I probably won't be on here.


----------



## paracordist (Jul 19, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving Mr paracord!I hope everyone has a great thanksgiving .


----------



## ThreeJ (Aug 6, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving! Hope everybody enjoys their family, friends and food.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving. I know I did.


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

Hope you all had a great one!


----------



## Shooter (Apr 2, 2013)

I had an OK one. The family we visited doesn't know who I am. After 8 years... it makes me feel stupid going to it.


----------

